
“Mindless Eating,” or how to send an entire life of research into question - shawndumas
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/04/the-peer-reviewed-saga-of-mindless-eating-mindless-research-is-bad-too/
======
Balgair
I'll say this, my friends with/getting psych PhDs didn't even blink when I
emailed this to them. What a mess.....

